# jehovahs witness



## kd116 (Jun 7, 2009)

hey family i wrote this poem and i cant find a poetry section so i guess ill put it here if anyone can direct me to a poetry section i will be greatly apreciated.
...................................................
let me start by saying this//
beware of jehovahs witness//

and if you meet one careful if your conversating//
they go to five meetings a week ready to start debateing//
they except no excuses for missing a meeting//

sunday its public talk, next watchtower study//
one night a week a class on theocratic ministry//
after class they have church in the sanctuary//
brainwashed, lost required to attend book study//
after study is feild work, this is all done weekly//

knocking door you can catch em on street corners//
parking lots, if they catch ya man they on ya//

that is why they so successful//
they lure in unschooled people//

experts can even snag a professing christian//
this is sad i pray your listening//

if your not biblicly grounded//
they are trained to commence to poundin//

famous for taken scripture out of context//
dead sea scrols misreading greek and hebrew text//

so if you come across a jehovahs witness//
just remember they train for this//

if they dont they faced with excomunication//
if you dont you count it as vacation//


----------



## Poimen (Jun 8, 2009)

Poetry and Song


----------

